# Pierre Du Bosc on the duty of preaching about predestination



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2022)

In all ages there have been persons who supposed that we ought not to preach upon the subject of predestination, or of eternal election to the people, that that great and impenetrable mystery ought not to be noticed in the public discourses of ministers, but rather that it should be treated as a fathomless abyss, on the edge of which we should pause, and content ourselves with merely gazing …

And why, let me ask, conceal or suppress the doctrine of predestination, – a doctrine which so clearly and manifestly glorifies God, – which attributes to him all the honour and all the praise of our salvation, – which keeps us humble, – which fills us with gratitude, – which inflames our love towards the author of our being, – which leads us with reverential homage to cast our crowns at his feet, and excites to the performance of good works as the necessary means of reaching that end to which predestination appoints us.

For the reference, see Pierre Du Bosc on the duty of preaching about predestination.


----------

